# Kiffen headed to Florida Atlantic



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 12, 2016)

Yahoo Sports is reporting Lane Kiffen is headed to Florida Atlantic 
Talk about setting the bar low

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/report-florida-atlantic-to-hire-lane-kiffin-155950741.html


----------



## alphachief (Dec 13, 2016)

A good move for him.  He's a great recruiter and will bring enough talent into that program to step up to a big time job within the next few years.


----------



## lampern (Dec 13, 2016)

Good deal.

FAU could use him.

Why the FAU hate?


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 13, 2016)

alphachief said:


> A good move for him.  He's a great recruiter and will bring enough talent into that program to step up to a big time job within the next few years.



Yep, the 2 and 3 star recruits he'll get in South Fl will still be enough to put up a ton of points in his offense, considering the competition.

I did think he'd land a better gig than FAU, though.


----------



## lampern (Dec 13, 2016)

Schnellenberger could not turn FAU into Miami.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 13, 2016)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Yahoo Sports is reporting Lane Kiffen is headed to Florida Atlantic
> Talk about setting the bar low
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/news/report-florida-atlantic-to-hire-lane-kiffin-155950741.html



A move towards obscurity.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 13, 2016)

lampern said:


> Schnellenberger could not turn FAU into Miami.



No, but the powers that be turned Miami into FAU.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 13, 2016)

ouch


----------



## alphachief (Dec 14, 2016)

lampern said:


> Schnellenberger could not turn FAU into Miami.



That was when Miami was Miami...


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 14, 2016)

alphachief said:


> A good move for him.  He's a great recruiter and will bring enough talent into that program to step up to a big time job within the next few years.



What the heck are you talking about he'll have to recruit against Jim McElwain, Jimbo Fisher, Mark Richt, at the big schools and Butch Davis, Scott Frost at the schools more on FAU's level Kiffen will only get the scraps and coupled with his less than stellar reputation he will fall on his face very quickly as far as in state talent goes and FAU isnt exactly a destination the out of state talent are looking forward to get recruited by. Its also a $600,000 a year pay cut which doesnt affect recruiting but sounds to me like Kiffen was desperate


----------



## AccUbonD (Dec 14, 2016)

Lane Kiffin a great recruiter???? that's a new one on me. His 2009 recruiting class as a head coach 5 or less graduated if I remember correctly. recruiter?????


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 14, 2016)

Playboy went there because the women are MUCH hotter in Florida than in Alabama. He got tired of looking at all the women walking around in Bama t-shirts with curlers in their hair. Why y'all think he bailed out of Tennessee? EEEEEEEEEXXXXAAAAACCCTTLY!


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 14, 2016)

It was time for him to go. Not because he was asked to leave but because he was successful enough after several years with Saban to regain some street cred.
After the dumpster fires he left at Tennessee and USCw, FAU was a good move. The bar will be set pretty low. FAU is 3-9 their last 3 seasons so a couple of decent( by C-USA standards) years there and he'll move into the bigs again.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 14, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> It was time for him to go. Not because he was asked to leave but because he was successful enough after several years with Saban to regain some street cred.
> After the dumpster fires he left at Tennessee and USCw, FAU was a good move. The bar will be set pretty low. FAU is 3-9 their last 3 seasons so a couple of decent( by C-USA standards) years there and he'll move into the bigs again.



He's certainly in a state full of talent. I can see him doing well there.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 15, 2016)

just some info


Lane Kiffin had reportedly targeted a former Alabama quarterback prior to being hired by Florida Atlantic.  For now, he’ll have to settle for a former one from Florida State. Tuesday, FAU officially announced the hiring of Kiffin as the Owls’ new head coach.  A day later, 247Sports.com is reporting, Kiffin has his first signee as East Mississippi Community College quarterback De'Andre Johnson has put pen to paper with FAU. The recruiting website currently has Johnson ranked as the No. 2 pro-style quarterback in the country for JUCO prospects.  Johnson was a four-star member of Florida State’s 2015 recruiting class who left the Seminoles under a cloud of controversy


----------



## lampern (Dec 15, 2016)

So he's starting off good.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 15, 2016)

nickel back said:


> who left the Seminoles under a cloud of controversy



Hmmmm.. Imagine that..


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 15, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hmmmm.. Imagine that..



Dude was on video punching a girl in the face.  Good riddance.  He does have talent as good as or maybe better than Francois, though.

Worth the risk for Kiffin.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 15, 2016)

As one newspaper writer put it " Kiffen went from the board room of ExxonMobil to become a manager of a south Florida Jiffy Lube"


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 15, 2016)

FootLongDawg said:


> As one newspaper writer put it " Kiffen went from the board room of ExxonMobil to become a manager of a south Florida Jiffy Lube"



So did Kirby go from 2nd in command on the Death Star to commanding an AT-AT?

Seriously, Kiffin took the only HC job he could get.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 15, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> Dude was on video punching a girl in the face.  Good riddance.  He does have talent as good as or maybe better than Francois, though.



Hmmm... A Nole mistreating a lady.. Go figure..


----------



## FootLongDawg (Dec 15, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> So did Kirby go from 2nd in command on the Death Star to commanding an AT-AT?
> 
> Seriously, Kiffin took the only HC job he could get.



While I do agree with you that Kiffen took the only HC job he could get, comparing it to Kirby Smarts move to UGA is simply idiotic


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 15, 2016)

FootLongDawg said:


> While I do agree with you that Kiffen took the only HC job he could get, comparing it to Kirby Smarts move to UGA is simply idiotic



Dude, it was a joke.  No coordinator would turn down a chance to coach UGA.  They may wish a couple years later they had, but that another topic altogether.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 15, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Hmmm... A Nole mistreating a lady.. Go figure..



Somebody has to keep em in line.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 15, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Somebody has to keep em in line.



Noles don't mistreat _ladies_, but they won't hesitate to smackaho.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 15, 2016)

SpotandStalk said:


> Somebody has to keep em in line.





Gold Ranger said:


> Noles don't mistreat _ladies_, but they won't hesitate to smackaho.




Goes back to the 

"What do you tell a woman with two black eyes"..


----------

